# This could happen to your son!!!



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

A promising high school football player, Greg Kelley, is convicted of sexually abusing a four year old based solely on the coached testimony of the alleged victim. 
Greg is facing a 25 year prison term with no appeal and is trying to get a new trail based on new evidence presented by his new attorney. I am supporting a group called Fight for GK in trying to get Greg a new trial. It is a complicated and controversial story and I realize I'm opening myself up to bashing from those that think the justice system is always right. Go to www.fightforgk.com/newsfeed.html and if your heart tells you to support the cause, do it. If not, you can bash me. My 2 boys played football at Leander High School and knew Greg quite well. They tell me that there is no way Greg committed this crime and I believe them.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm with you- I think this is WRONG!


----------



## Loyd (Aug 13, 2009)

This juror went on to explainâ€¦â€The other jurors were basing their verdict on his mannerisms, like how he sat or looked. One juror commented that she thought Greg Kelley was guilty because of the way the defense attorney looked and presented herself.â€ 

This juror admitted in their sworn affidavit to changing their vote when the judge threatened to sequester the jury and the other jurors were livid with them for continuing to say â€œnot guilty.â€ 

I copied this from the article because it home for me. I served on a civil jury a few years ago and had a very similiar experience. In my case we had the following quotes:

"They should pay because Corporate America is evil" -My favorite
"We should give them money, it doesn't matter the insurance will pay for it".
"Lets help these people out and give them some money"

The facts of the case did not matter to 6 of the jurors. We ended up in a hung jury after 3 days of deliberations. The trial only took 1 day.

I lost faith in our judicial system that day.


----------



## Holden-On (May 8, 2009)

*I'm with you*

There are a lot of red flags!


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

We were in a similar situation years ago. Fortunately, we had an excellent detective who noticed right away that the young girl had clearly been coached. Especially, since the alleged incident had happened 3 years before when she was only 2. Yet she "remembered" every single detail. Later found out from the CPS intake report that it was spurred by an angry family member who managed to round up the neighbor and convince her to destroy our 13 yr old son's life. We were very blessed that the truth came out. Unfortunately, the little girl was convinced that she had been assualted even though she hadn't. It's a sad world when people set out to destroy an innocent young persons life. I pray that things work out for this young man and that the truth is revealed.


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

Sad part is, this is nothing new:

http://www.crimelibrary.com/criminal_mind/psychology/mcmartin_daycare/1.html

:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

I hate hearing stories like this. All it takes is one statement & a young man if branded for life, literally. I worked with a lady whose son was 18 & dating a 16 yr - high school sweethearts. Parents all knew about it, everything was fine - no problems from either side. Young man is going off to college & decides to break it off with the girl. Daddy's little girl is heartbroken, raises a stink & the kid is charged with statutory rape because even though they were both under age when the little courtship started, complaint wasn't made until he was 18. Kid served several years in jail & is now a convicted sex offender who can't get a decent job.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

I was on a jury panel in a case just like this- 18 yr boy, 16 yr old girl, consensual 'til Dad found out. They polled all 30 of us and not one could could set aside it was consensual. They settled, no trial.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

No answers here, I'm as disillusioned as most w/ the legal system. I still report when ordered(major hit for self-employed) and try to render some sanity to the proceedings. It's getting harder w/ some of the numb-nutz we have on jury duty! Would hate to be an innocent defendent in today's time, hoping for a fair shake


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have a friend whose ex convinced her two boys to say that he molested him to cover the fact that she racked up over 100k in credit cards in one year before the divorce was final. Both teens. Since he was now broke the public defender convinced him to take a plea deal to stay out of jail.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

8seconds said:


> Sad part is, this is nothing new:
> 
> http://www.crimelibrary.com/criminal_mind/psychology/mcmartin_daycare/1.html
> 
> :headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock


I remember this case well ... very young kids used big and complex words that I did not know exist during the taped interviews.


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

Loyd said:


> This juror went on to explainâ€¦â€The other jurors were basing their verdict on his mannerisms, like how he sat or looked. One juror commented that she thought Greg Kelley was guilty because of the way the defense attorney looked and presented herself.â€
> 
> This juror admitted in their sworn affidavit to changing their vote when the judge threatened to sequester the jury and the other jurors were livid with them for continuing to say â€œnot guilty.â€
> 
> ...


I read on a different forum a guy was on a jury and the jury came back with a verdict that some large company was innocent of what they were charged with (can't remember the charges) by some woman (the case was crystal clear it was BS) and then some idiot on the jury ask "so how much are we going to give her"

the guy just rolled his eyes and told the idiot nothing because the company did nothing wrong and we just found them innocent......well unless you face a jury of morons that thinks big companies should just hand out money because they were drug into court no matter the verdict


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm actually surprised this hasn't been on 2Cool, this has been constantly on the news in Central Texas for about a year. It's just a topic that's so ugly that nobody wants to touch or even comment on. I'm kind of in that category. When he first got charged, I felt, like many, many people that know Greg, that there's no way he would be found guilty of this. Everybody was just shocked with the verdict and after looking at the way the prosecution conducted themselves, it seemed obvious that, ...WHOA, this isn't right. Then you start looking at the way the system works, especially in Williamson County where they have a history of denieying justice, ( Michael Morton case where WillCo fought tooth and nail to deny Morton DNA evidence that finally set him free after serving 25 years). Greg and his supporters are God fearing people that believe in prayer and if you can't support this cause, just say a prayer that Justice will be served. That's better than money any day.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

8seconds said:


> Sad part is, this is nothing new:
> 
> http://www.crimelibrary.com/criminal_mind/psychology/mcmartin_daycare/1.html
> 
> :headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock


I just read this. .... Jesus!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Actually I've been aware of this type problem for many years and as a result have coached both my sons about the dangers of false accusations by malicious people.
My advice to them has always been to be aware and not allow themselves to be alone with any young girls, not even their own cousins!
I hope the real truth comes out in this case.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

This is very scary. I'm glad I read it. Crazy *** people in this world.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

My stepson went to school with these boys and were friends. Long story short, the girls snuck out for a night of drinking and got caught sneaking back in and cried rape. 3 boys lost their scholarships, none were allowed to graduate with their senior class, All were exonerated right before it went to trial. No consequences that I know of for the female teens who made the accusations.
http://www.stpns.net/view_article.html?articleId=97744276502129462


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

We have tough laws on the subject of sex crimes, and rightfully so. However, the definition of "sex crime" has been manipulated and twisted to suit any given person at any given time for any given reason. 

I look back at my teenage years and I shudder to think that I could be labeled for some of things I did. Sleezy? Sure. Criminal? Not by a long shot. 

I hope the truth shines brightly for the young man that is the subject of this thread.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

No consequences that I know of for the female teens who made the accusations.

This is what really pizzes me off. Those little tramps need to suffer.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

mstrelectricman said:


> No consequences that I know of for the female teens who made the accusations.
> 
> This is what really pizzes me off. Those little tramps need to suffer.


Yes! They do!

The problem with doing anything to make them suffer is that it will set a precedent that will scare girls who have genuinely been wronged, and prevent them from reporting it.

Sleezeball attorneys can always find a way to derail the justice system!


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

mstrelectricman said:


> No consequences that I know of for the female teens who made the accusations.
> 
> This is what really pizzes me off. Those little tramps need to suffer.


And the families of little ones that make false accusations. Add to it the scum lawyers who coach these "victims" into what to say.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

TexasVines said:


> I read on a different forum a guy was on a jury and the jury came back with a verdict that some large company was innocent of what they were charged with (can't remember the charges) by some woman (the case was crystal clear it was BS) and then some idiot on the jury ask "so how much are we going to give her"
> 
> the guy just rolled his eyes and told the idiot nothing because the company did nothing wrong and we just found them innocent......well unless you face a jury of morons that thinks big companies should just hand out money because they were drug into court no matter the verdict


 Sounds like my experience that I posted.

A woman and her daughter claimed that they were permanently psychologically damaged because they were delayed at a Foley's store because they were accused of shoplifting. It was an obvious scam.

Yep, the jury found for Foley's. Yet one gimmiedat still thought the women should get some money.


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

pipeliner345 said:


> I just read this. .... Jesus!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Me too. It's like one of those goofy movies where things happen and you say to yourself that there is no way that could happen because it's just not realistic. Hard to believe. However, it did happen in Cali.


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

On a similar note, the authorities (Cedar Park Police Chief and Willco DA) have come out publicly slamming the Fight for GK movement because keeping this in the forefront of the news might cause further harm to the alledged victim. BS. The injustice of sending an innocent young man to prison for 25 years trumps the "might cause further harm" card when there is absolutely no physical evidence that the victim was abused in the first place.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

8seconds said:


> Sad part is, this is nothing new:
> 
> http://www.crimelibrary.com/criminal_mind/psychology/mcmartin_daycare/1.html
> 
> :headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock


This has got to be the single craziest thing I have ever read. I read it, all of it. End to end. Absolute utter failure and breakdown of the courts. Justice system failure.

This kind of nutso krap still goes on today, in various flavors.


----------



## grittydog (Jan 16, 2008)

What was the reason that this kid was procecuted? What did he do the family to start it?


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

I didn't read your link, but didn't he turned down a plea deal on no jail time to fight for his innocence?


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

Yes, he was offered a plea deal with no jail time but he would be labled a sex offender for the rest of his life for a crime he did'nt commit, so he declined.


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

Grittydog, go to www.fightforgk.com/newsfeed.html . He did nothing to this family, just in the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

There is no justice in Wilco, the most corrupt county top to bottom in the state, imo. Lawyers for the kid should have pushed for a change of venue, hard.


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

About this time last year one of my cousins (about 35 years old) was arrested in the Waco area for something similar. His accuser, a 16 year old and her mother, said that he had a relationship with the 16 yr old a couple of years before his arrest. He was recently married (in fact just returned from his honey moon), a succesful fireman studying to become a doctor. 

His side of the story was that he use to date the 16 year old's mother and she got jelous when he broke it off and started dating his now wife. 

To this date I have no idea what happened but I do know several attorneys where brought together on his behalf. In a blink of an eye his life was ruined. What did the false accuser get...nothing.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Its a bad deal for the innocent. All it takes is a false statement, and a guys reputation and life is ruined.


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Isn't filing a false report a felony?


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

jtupper said:


> Isn't filing a false report a felony?


I suspect that you would have to not only be proven "not guilty", but further prove that the accusation was false; knowingly false from the person who made the accusation.

As in, lady says you assaulted her 2 year old. She doesn't know, but she thinks you did it. She really believes it is true, even if it is totally bogus.

You'd never prove that it was a "false accusation". The lady really thought you did it.

Really terrible situation.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Trial by jury is Russian roulette.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*A few thoughts*



funewgy said:


> A promising high school football player, Greg Kelley, is convicted of sexually abusing a four year old based solely on the coached testimony of the alleged victim.
> Greg is facing a 25 year prison term with no appeal and is trying to get a new trail based on new evidence presented by his new attorney. I am supporting a group called Fight for GK in trying to get Greg a new trial. It is a complicated and controversial story and I realize I'm opening myself up to bashing from those that think the justice system is always right. Go to www.fightforgk.com/newsfeed.html and if your heart tells you to support the cause, do it. If not, you can bash me. My 2 boys played football at Leander High School and knew Greg quite well. They tell me that there is no way Greg committed this crime and I believe them.


Child molesters don't just wake up one day and start molesting - a thorough back ground check of this young mans family might be revealing - molestation is usually generational - from brothers,fathers, grandfathers or uncles. Step 1 in proving innocence.

What physical evidence? The boy would have had tearing of soft tissues if this was a repeated molestation -its become an emotional issue - I would seek change of venue and ask for a judge to rule - not a jury

Plenty of things to overturn this conviction and get a retrial

WHO CARES IF HE PLAYED FOOTBALL OR WAS A PROMISING STAR
That does not give him a pass nor should it --------------

Jerry Sandusky was given far too many passes - child molesters start small and by the time they are caught have ruined many lives

What you WANT in this case is TRUTH and Justice -

I dealt with many serial child molesters as part of program I used to volunteer for - some of the NICEST con artists you would ever want to meet, the pastors, camp counselors, uncles, grandfathers, coaches, or to put it bluntly people in positions of trust who have their "little" secrets -

Don't trust anyone - especially to be alone with your young boys or girls

I hope the young man is innocent and that truth comes out - however if he is not - he is just one in long line of "manufactured"predators there is no cure for --


----------



## sweptvolume (Apr 1, 2010)

TranTheMan said:


> Trial by jury is Russian roulette.


I don't think "Jury of your Peers" means what it used to. I'd be terrified.

I'm all for a combination polygraph AND serum like sodium thiopentol. You did it, or you didn't. The end.

ETA: I know sodium thiopentol isn't clinically or scientifically a "truth serum", but I had received a heavy dose of it prior to emergency surgery for a compound fracture. I do remember the nurse asking me to sing "Mary Had a Little Lamb" to her. And I did. Poorly. I couldn't make myself NOT sing that **** song. I don't remember anything after that, but was told I was awake, lucid, and putty in the doctor's hands. Proven or not, that stuff is for real.


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

Trublue, "plenty of things to overturn this conviction and get a retrial"
Facing 25- 99 years and having just been convicted he took a plea deal for 25 years but waived his right to appeal. Bad legal advice in my opinion.Thats why his new attorney is requesting a new trial based on new evidence. As far as family history goes I assure you, Willco left no stones unturned on this case and if there was a history they would have presented it to the jury. As far as the "promising star" comment, Greg was offered a full ride at UTSA shortly before his arrest. It just makes this sad chain of events more disturbing.


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

At www.fightforgk.com/newsfeed.html there is an option at the top titled "Support Greg". On that page there is an option to sign a petition to try to get Greg Kelley a new trial. The petition has over 8,400 signatures. Any 2Cool help we can get would certainly be appreciated. All the "fightforgk" movement is asking for is a new trial to look at new evidence.


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

A lot of compelling evidence against a so called friend of Greg's has come forward, including child pornography on this new suspects cell phone and 2 witnesses who claim he admitted to the crime. Greg has been moved from state prison to Williamson County jail. Greg will be given a new hearing in the next couple of weeks to present new evidence in the case. For all of you who have lent support and prayers, I want to thank you. I and many thousands of other people have kept the faith that this would all get sorted out. God is good.


----------



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

I hope this gets resolved & this young man can get on with his life, this deal didn't sound right from the get-go. Our judicial system really needs to take a closer look at our jury selection process. It is amazing how incompitent some people are.


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

The D.A that prosecuted the case, Jana Duty, was later found in contempt of court for with holding evidence and violating a gag order in different case, spent a night in jail, lost her bid for re-election and got sanctioned by the State Bar. The new D.A., Shawn Dick has been very cooperative in getting new evidence brought forth.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

I've been pulling for this kid since the get go. I don't understand how the Texas Rangers got involved and discovered new evidence. Anybody know?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Couldn't get to the site. So, their going on a 4 year old's testimony? Give me a break.


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

POC Gal, I think the Texas Rangers were brought in the investigation by either D.A. Shawn Dick or the new sheriff Robert Chody. Who knows, Greg Kelly has many thousands of supporters. Over 6,500 likes on "The GRK Foundation" facebook page. Maybe one of his supporters has some stroke with the Texas Rangers. In reality, it does'nt take a rocket scientist to figure Greg Kelley got railroaded by the former district attorney in conjunction with the Cedar Park Police. The Cedar Park police chief still claims his department did a fair and thorough investigation even though Greg Kelley was the only suspect ever interviewed.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank you. He's been in my prayers, such a sad deal.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

funewgy said:


> POC Gal, I think the Texas Rangers were brought in the investigation by either D.A. Shawn Dick or the new sheriff Robert Chody. Who knows, Greg Kelly has many thousands of supporters. Over 6,500 likes on "The GRK Foundation" facebook page. Maybe one of his supporters has some stroke with the Texas Rangers. In reality, it does'nt take a rocket scientist to figure Greg Kelley got railroaded by the former district attorney in conjunction with the Cedar Park Police. The Cedar Park police chief still claims his department did a fair and thorough investigation even though Greg Kelley was the only suspect ever interviewed.


Reminds me of the Duke university Lacrosse team scandal.
Total railroad job by a DA trying to get re-elected.

Prayers for the family. Traumatic experience for sure.


----------



## USNHM-DV (Jan 6, 2014)

This is nothing new. Happens more than most people would believe. Evidence is not needed. Say it happened, man gets convicted. Even if it is 1 day in jail, it is a life sentence as you can never have a life after that. There is no balance to the judicial system these days and haven't been for over 40 years. I hope and pray this young man gets his second chance at proving his innocence and goes free. Its time for the lies to end.


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

Today, Greg Kelley gets a hearing in Williamson County to try to get his conviction overturned. The hearing could take 2 or 3 days and they say the judge could take several weeks to make a decision. I hope they will at least let him out on bail. The fact that there is even a hearing is a minor miracle since he waived his right of appeal through bad legal advice. There are many possibilities here. They could drop the charges or order a new trial or they might file charges on a new suspect in this case.. Pray for justice!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I sure hope things work out for him.

TH


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Been following this one since I have a 16 & 13yr old, just had a sitdown with the 13yr old about not being in the wrong places, taking "no" for an answer, and keeping his hands ( etc) to himself. I had him read some of this thread to re-emphasize what can happen. Any womans accusations of being assaulted in any way will always be taken very seriously. And sometimes ( like this one) the outcomes are horrifying.

And on the remarks about jurys, man oh man. I sat on a few where we had to tell the Shaniquas on the jury that if the prosecution had to prove 3 specific points or it was nothing. Not one, not 2 all 3, they could just not grasp the concept. 2 times this happened to me.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Did you hear what the cp cop said? Wth

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Toby_Corgi (Mar 11, 2015)

Wishing him justice.

Like others, I was on a jury that made me seriously question the entire jury process. Cemented in my brain that you never want your future to be in the hands of any jury. Trust me, most of them are not your intellectual peers. In my case, 10-2 voted against the deep pockets despite strong evidence of no wrongdoing. As one of the 2 dissenting votes, we flipped the entire jury to a 11-1 decision based on logic and the law. You can guess who the sole holdout was. Fortunately it was good enough for a civil case. Had me or the other dissenting juror not been on the jury, the decision would have gone the other way.


----------



## fishedz (Sep 5, 2004)

*Statesman Greg Kelley read*

http://www.statesman.com/news/crime...s-decisions-omissions/lwXafzlETCQmdKMhKkM6QO/


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

gom1 said:


> Did you hear what the cp cop said? Wth
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


My lord, if the kid doesn't get another trial or exonerated from that incompetent detective's testimony today it will be a tragedy.


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

So the police investigator admits in testimony that he never went to the scene of the crime, never interviewed any other suspects, never took photo's of the layout of the crime scene and deleted emails sent to and from a Child Protective Service investigator violating Cedar Park Police policy. This is looking good for Greg Kelley's prospects.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

man this is crazy. i had never heard about it, but catching up now.


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

Greg's hearing to start the process of overturning his conviction ended yesterday. He was not released on bond but could possibly be released on bond on August 18 when Judge King will announce her findings in the case and determine if the evidence warrants forwarding the case to the Texas Court of Criminal Appeals. In testimony yesterday current Wilco DA Shawn Dick called the investigation and trial of Greg Kelley " an utter collapse of our criminal justice system." Keep the faith!


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

So Greg Kelley was finally exonerated and free after spending 3 years in prison. For those who want to catch up on the whole story there is a 5 part documentary called "Outcry" on Showtime. Its well worth your time. The Cedar Park police chief and the lead investigator on the case have both resigned. Greg recently got married and is planning on attending UT this fall and going out as a walk on for the football team. Thanks again for all of you that supported Greg's cause.


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

funewgy said:


> So Greg Kelley was finally exonerated and free after spending 3 years in prison. For those who want to catch up on the whole story there is a 5 part documentary called "Outcry" on Showtime. Its well worth your time. The Cedar Park police chief and the lead investigator on the case have both resigned. Greg recently got married and is planning on attending UT this fall and going out as a walk on for the football team. Thanks again for all of you that supported Greg's cause.


I watched that documentary earlier this week. It's a shame that young man had to go through that.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

https://www.sho.com/outcry

Crazy story, the trailer looks interesting.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

That prosecutor's name was familiar so I looked her up. She committed suicide here last year. Maybe couldn't live with what she'd done to that young man?


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

funewgy said:


> So Greg Kelley was finally exonerated and free after spending 3 years in prison. For those who want to catch up on the whole story there is a 5 part documentary called "Outcry" on Showtime. Its well worth your time. The Cedar Park police chief and the lead investigator on the case have both resigned. Greg recently got married and is planning on attending UT this fall and going out as a walk on for the football team. Thanks again for all of you that supported Greg's cause.


Thank you for the follow up, and for your efforts along the way. Our justice system is built around the idea that it's better for 100 guilty men to go free than for 1 innocent man to be punished*. This is a good example of why. 
There is no way to ever compensate that young man for what happened to him, or to undo the damage done.

*Yes, the numbers vary. That's Benjamin Franklin's version.


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

There's an old saying, "You can beat the rap, but you can't beat the ride." That unfortunate young man has finally beat the rap, but had a really long and horrific ride. Shame on anyone involved in railroading him.


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

Imagine not having the resources to fight and/or appeal a charge/conviction like this! Happens more frequently than some think.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Sad scary stuff 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Wow I was listening to a Joe Rogan Podcast today and they talked about this case for a bit but missed the name of the documentary. Now that you updated I remember reading this thread back when first started.


----------



## rancher (Mar 27, 2013)

Let me site another example of a miscarriage of justice. A district attorney for Washington and Burleson Counties named Charles Sebesta sent an innocent man by the name of Anthony Graves to death row in the 1990's. It was later determined that Anthony Graves was innocent and Charles Sebesta engaged in prosecutorial misconduct. He was disbarred and his cost the state 1.25 million that was paid to Anthony Graves.. Yes it does happen more often than you want to believe.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh man, lucky for Cedar Park city that Greg Kelley is white. If he's black, there will be some big riots.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I finished the series last night. If you have Showtime watch it! I guarantee you will not be disappointed. 

Thank God he got justice!


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

funewgy said:


> So Greg Kelley was finally exonerated and free after spending 3 years in prison. For those who want to catch up on the whole story there is a 5 part documentary called "Outcry" on Showtime. Its well worth your time. The Cedar Park police chief and the lead investigator on the case have both resigned. Greg recently got married and is planning on attending UT this fall and going out as a walk on for the football team. Thanks again for all of you that supported Greg's cause.


This case shows the power LEOs have, and how if you end up as a defendant in trial you can easily be convicted no matter how innocent you may be. if something bad happened jurors want to hold someone accountable, thatâ€™s human nature. LEOs and prosecutors have to have the utmost integrity to avoid that possibility from ever happening To an innocent person, but unfortunately we donâ€™t live in a world where everyone has that integrity, LEOs and prosecutors included. Thankfully This kid was exonerated buy Iâ€™m willing to bet there are others who may have been innocent and were never cleared.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

We watched the series last week, crazy story. The detective and the original defense attorney should be sued to death, both incompetent.

Shama McCarty's house must be a den of evil. Most of her kids have been in legal trouble and two of them with sexual assault? Wow


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Guys I hate to be the bearer of bad news but this kind of stuff happens quite a bit. Unfortunately many have met their fate on the electric chair only to have DNA prove they were wrongfully accused after its too late. God forbid you ever get wrongly accused and your only option is a public defender. Even worse the same scenario occur and your a minority.


----------

